# Shameless: Showtime bestellt 6. Staffel



## beachkini (15 Jan. 2015)

​
*Schon kurz nach der Premiere der fünften Staffel hat der Pay-TV-Sender Showtime eine sechste Staffel der Dramedy Shameless bestellt. Damit gehen die Abenteuer der Gallaghers auch im Jahr 2016 weiter.*

Drogen, Gentrifizierung und die Tücken der Erziehung einer Großfamilie mit knappen finanziellen Mittel sind Themen, die in der US-Serie „Shameless“ behandelt werden. Bei der TCA-Winter-Press-Tour wurde der Serie nun eine sechsten Staffel spendiert. Die Produktion der zwölf neuen Episoden wird Ende des Jahres aufgenommen und die neue Staffel wird dann 2016 ihre Premiere feiern.

Die letzte Staffel konnte im Schnitt 5,7 Millionen Zuschauer über verschiedene Plattformen erreichen. Der Hauptdarsteller William H. Macy konnte sich bereits über Nominierungen bei den Golden Globes und den Screen Actors Guild Awards freuen.

In der aktuellen fünften Staffel müssen die Gallaghers damit klarkommen, dass ihre Nachbarschaft Teil des Gentrifizierungsprozesses wird. Die Großfamilie selbst versucht, ihre chaotische Vergangenheit hinter sich zu lassen und eine bessere Zukunft für sich aufzubauen.

In Deutschland plant kabel eins die Serie zu zeigen. Allerdings ist noch nicht bekannt wann. (serienjunkies.de)


----------



## derneue123 (17 Feb. 2015)

sehr gute Wahl!


----------



## Kira052011 (30 Sep. 2017)

Finde die Serie super!!


----------



## 24th (5 Mai 2018)

kann ich nur empfehlen


----------

